# Name The Movie - Christmas Edition!



## TrolleyDave (Dec 16, 2010)

All rejoice for Tempmas is here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And what would Tempmas be without a Christmas round of Name The Movie!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved, which were :
In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer.  Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.  The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, *not necessarily* the person who updated the scores.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *Christmas*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category.  Basically any film that involves Christmas in some way, shape or form.  It doesn't necessarily have to be a Christmas film, it could just be a film set around Christmas time.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  As there was no clear cut winner of last round and no tie-breaker happened I'll step into the goal for this one and act as the rounds judge. 

This round will run from today (Dec 16th) through Jan 2nd, 2011.

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations




© A fair whack of this message copyright Szyslak, last month.

This should be an easy enough round!  I'll get the ball rolling with one of my favourite films :


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 16, 2010)

Die Hard? [/hasntactuallywatchedityet]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 16, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Die Hard? [/hasntactuallywatchedityet]



That's the one!

*Scores:*

*Warrior522 : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2010)

While I certainly never had any objections to you TrolleyDave if the die hard franchise is among your chosen Christmas films you are welcome round for beverages and a night of die hard any time.

Also yes I am just spamming so I do not miss out on 20 days of this round of NTM.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

I was just about to ask if it was time for another round (what with people complaining that GBAtemp is boring and all)

Great minds think alike....and so do we assholes. 

Hit us with one, Warrior!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 17, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> While I certainly never had any objections to you TrolleyDave if the die hard franchise is among your chosen Christmas films you are welcome round for beverages and a night of die hard any time.
> 
> Also yes I am just spamming so I do not miss out on 20 days of this round of NTM.
> 
> ...



lol We're not assholes, we're more useful than that.  We're cunts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I meant to set the thread up a couple of days ago but didn't get the chance.  It wouldn't be Tempmas without a Christmas round of NTM!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry for the post and run; don't really have a way of getting screenshots, so I'll drop out.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

No way to get screenshots? 
Most people just use Google images. 
Download the image to your desktop, change the name to something like NTMXmas001, load it somewhere (I use photobucket,) and voila!

In the giving spirit of the season, I'll post this one in your name, so you can keep the point you earned. 


This one should be easy enough to get the game rolling along. 

Remember that when you post an image, you send the answer to the person who posted the previous movie (the one that you correctly guessed, in this case, TrolleyDave.) He will _not_ be able to guess this movie, but will confirm a correct answer in the case of your absence.
The person that correctly guesses this movie will in turn *PM Warrior522 the answer of their own movie*

So, with that clarified, 
On with the game!


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrooged


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

Your cheeks are all rosy and your eyes as bright as stars!

*Scores:*

Warrior522 : 1
*hullo8d: 1*





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged



Your turn hullo!
(and send your PM to Warrior522, so I can participate)


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

Hopefully this one isn't to hard.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it was Santa's Slay.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I think it was Santa's Slay.



Yup yup.

*Scores:*

Warrior522 : 1
hullo8d: 1
*DryYoshi: 1
*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 17, 2010)

This should be a easy one.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

Home Alone

I was never PM'd


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Home Alone
> 
> I was never PM'd


Right answer.
Sorry for not PM'ing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was busy with something else
But what exactly did I need to PM again? My answer right? And when? After or before my post? After the right answer?

*Scores:*

Warrior522 : 1
*hullo8d: 2*
DryYoshi: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw your PM, now I know how the game works


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

jingle all the way


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you actually know the movie or did you just google Turbo Man?

*Scores:*

Warrior522 : 1
hullo8d: 2
DryYoshi: 1
*MFDC12: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

jingle all the way is a childhood favorite


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 18, 2010)

Bad Santa? (just making a wild guess)


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Rather old movie


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you even bother to read the rules?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish it had been Vigilante's turn. 
....I actually knew that one.....


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Bad Santa? (just making a wild guess)



no sir but they are similar in a way (ie literally being a bad santa)... i guess haha

if no one gets this in a few hours ill post another screen


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 18, 2010)

Movies about Santa, hmmm...

Fred Claus
Stealing Christmas
Call me Claus
Santa's Slay
Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

One post : one guess, please. 
Otherwise one could compile a list of every christmas movie ever made and post it as a guess for every screenshot. 


Oh, and Santa's Slay has already been posted.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 18, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Movies about Santa, hmmm...
> 
> Fred Claus
> Stealing Christmas
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's the movie. I'll post one at a time next time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## junn (Dec 18, 2010)

nvm.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 18, 2010)

damn, vulpes beat me to it, but the rules read that you should pm the answer?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 18, 2010)

Correct Vulpes.

*Scores:*

Warrior522 : 1
hullo8d: 2
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto:1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

The only answer you PM is the answer to _your own_ movie.
You send that to the person who posted the movie before you.
That person cannot guess your movie.
They will instead confirm a correct answer in the event of your absence. 

In this case, I will send the name of my movie to KingdomBlade


----------



## Narayan (Dec 18, 2010)

ahh, i get it now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought about it for a little while and realized just how old this movie is, so here are a couple of extra screenshots.


----------



## junn (Dec 19, 2010)

hmm. i think it's jaclyn smith in the night they saved christmas


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2010)

You thought correctly!

*Scores:*

Warrior522: 1
hullo8d: 2
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*junn: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas



Sidenote: I didn't realize this was a made-for-TV movie...but it was later released on VHS


----------



## junn (Dec 19, 2010)

my turn then.


----------



## junn (Dec 19, 2010)

another screenshot:






and another..


----------



## junn (Dec 21, 2010)

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*junn: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin (not guessed)



ok,since no one knows the previous movie,here's a different one.
hope it's not too hard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

>



The Grinch (Jim Carey one).

PM me when it's my turn.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 21, 2010)

-nvm-


----------



## junn (Dec 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the full title is:
How the Grinch Stole Christmas
but hey it's christmas time.
so..your turn.


*Scores:*

hullo8d: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
*Guild McCommunist: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2010)

Probably need to skip me.

@junn that looks like Ronin- since when was that a Christmas film?


----------



## junn (Dec 21, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Probably need to skip me.
> 
> @junn that looks like Ronin- since when was that a Christmas film?
> 
> ...


the film was just set on christmas.
just like Die hard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for the wait guys. This should be easy:


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 21, 2010)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 22, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Miracle on 34th Street


where;s yur film?

@hullo8d your right


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 22, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I was waiting for Guild McCommunist to confirm my answer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, he got it right, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 22, 2010)

*Scores:*

*hullo8d: 3*
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas
Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

In Bruges?

edit: In case I am correct and I pass out before I get a chance to post a new picture and people want to keep the game going
It seems I am going to have even more trouble than the last few rounds trying to drum up films.






Sha1 of imdb url (example although without quotes when you do it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/")

682c3a75ba1f77720337e85328da93e32c7698f8

sha1 generator.
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 23, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 3
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
*FAST6191: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Monty Python's Life of Brian


EDIT: The hash generator gives me 682c3a75ba1f77720337e85328da93e32c7698f8, so it seems to be correct. 
I'll wait a while for confirmation, though I'm 99.99% certain.
(Love mah Monty Python)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

That would be correct.


*Scores:*

hullo8d: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 23, 2010)

Elf


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Correct!

And just because I love Zooey:
(Not to mention Leon Redbone) 





*Scores:*

*hullo8d: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn you Fast, I was gonna use Life of Brian as my next film! lol


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Dave: Yeah, so was I.....


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 23, 2010)

Another screenshot


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2010)

If it helps you focus your anger I did not actually have a copy of the film to hand*- that screengrab came from monty python- almost the truth.


*I am sure you did not jump right to it but I of course I have it on DVD but that is not with me at this point in time.

As for the current film I sense this is going to be a prime example of "how did I not recognise that".


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## hullo8d (Dec 24, 2010)

Since nobody ever guessed Brazil I'll just post a different movie.






*Scores:*

*hullo8d: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Fast was right.  As soon as I read the answer it was a "D'oh, of course!" moment.  The new pic is from Gremlins I'm gonna say.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 24, 2010)

Correct


*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
junn: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Sweet!

Next up :


----------



## junn (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> Next up :


looks like invasion Usa


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 25, 2010)

Correct

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*junn: 2*
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.


----------



## junn (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 25, 2010)

Not sure of the movie, but I'm fairly certain that's Geena Davis.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## junn (Dec 25, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The Long Kiss Goodnight


'wonder what's your 1st answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway,you're right.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 2
*KingdomBlade: 2*
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 26, 2010)

Since no one seems to be able to get it, I'll post another. If soon, no one still gets it, I'll change the movie.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm changing the movie.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Four Christmases?
looks like vince vaugn and thats the only christmas movie i know from him.. but i dont remember this part? so idk.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 27, 2010)

Fred Claus


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores:*

*hullo8d: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 28, 2010)

This pick may be a bit esoteric, but I'm having trouble thinking of another Christmas movie


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright time to change films


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 29, 2010)

Two more screenshots


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright new movie






This one should be easy.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 30, 2010)

Batman Returns


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 30, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)

Anybody want to invoke the Hit-and-run rule? 


I've PMd him a reminder.


Hit and run rule is now invoked.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll just go ahead and get the game started again






*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
junn: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 31, 2010)

Correct.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
junn: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns
Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## hullo8d (Dec 31, 2010)

Christmas Vacation


----------



## junn (Jan 1, 2011)

national lampoon's christmas vacation


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

And it was the happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby danced with Danny fuckin' Kaye. 





*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
*junn: 3*
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns
Eight Crazy Nights
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## junn (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year to everyone!
next movie..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

We've got a whole day to play, so let's post a lot of movies!

(Because I've got to catch up to hullo8d)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a guess... Bad Santa?


----------



## LocoRoco (Jan 1, 2011)

Trading Places ...great comedy


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 1, 2011)

Badder Santa?


----------



## junn (Jan 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Just a guess... Bad Santa?
> nope.
> 
> 
> ...


yup.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
junn: 3
KingdomBlade: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*LocoRoco: 1*
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns
Eight Crazy Nights
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Trading Places


----------



## LocoRoco (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Miracle on 34th Street (1947)?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 2, 2011)

It was already guessed.


----------



## LocoRoco (Jan 2, 2011)

Yepp

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
junn: 3
KingdomBlade: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
LocoRoco: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns
Eight Crazy Nights
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Trading Places
Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It was already guessed.



It was but just to get the game moving at a reasonable rate I'm gonna allow it.  Try and make sure the film you're posting hasn't been used before LocoRoco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not 100% on which John Candy film this is, but I'll guess
Planes Trains and Automobiles?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% on which John Candy film this is, but I'll guess
> Planes Trains and Automobiles?



"Those aren't pillows!"

Spot on mate!

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 5
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
junn: 3
KingdomBlade: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Warrior522: 1
DryYoshi: 1
MFDC12: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
FAST6191: 1
LocoRoco: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Die Hard
Scrooged
Santa's Slay
Home Alone
Jingle all the Way
Silent Night, Deadly Night
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Night They Saved Christmas
Ronin(not guessed)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Miracle on 34th Street
In Bruges
Life of Brian
Elf
Brazil(not guessed)
Gremlins
Invasion U.S.A.
The Long Kiss Goodnight 
Fred Claus
Tokyo Godfather(not guessed)
Go(not guessed)
Batman Returns
Eight Crazy Nights
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Trading Places
Miracle on 34th Street
Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's an easy one,


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2011)

Heh. Nobody took a shot at the bunny? 
How odd.
Damn....I was sooooo close this time.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2011)

A Christmas Story? lol I think it's the same kid


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 8, 2011)

@Arnold Schwarzenegger

I think it's a little to late to participate.

@TrolleyDave

Planes Trains and Automobiles was a Thanksgiving film.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2011)

I still wanted to reclaim my 1 point back tho


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn, I always thought it was a Christmas film. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't seen it a long time so must have remembered wrong.  Sorry 'bout that.  Anyway, I declare this round over and hullo8d is the winner!  If you want to start a new round then feel free as you're the judge of the next round.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 9, 2011)

I was planning on using it myself before I read the synopsis on IMDB. 

I'll get the next round started tomorrow I guess.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 9, 2011)

What's going to be the next category?


----------

